# Do all babies go through the 4 month sleep regression?



## parmaviolet

My LO is coming up to 3 months and is sttn but I am alredy getting anxious about the 4 month sleep regression. Does it happen to all babies or is there a slim chance I might be lucky :winkwink:


----------



## Zinky

I thought I had escaped it. At 4 months my LO started STTN, but alas come 5 months and his sleep has gone to pot! Its been 2 weeks now and his sleep is very random. SOme nights he will wake once while others 2,3,4,times. Just something I have to ride out.


----------



## eagermom

From day 10 until 3.5 months LO used to wake up just once at night for a quick feed... But then suddenly she went to hourly feeds... :( lasted for a month or so... Now still she's up once on a good night else twice..


----------



## Gbobs

We never had the four month sleep regression. LO STTN from 3-6 months but since then we have more nights where he wakes than where he doesn't. But there are a number of reasons for this I think - teething, being cold/warm, colds etc.


----------



## stouffer

My LO was STTN from 9 weeks then as soon as she hit 17 weeks she woke every 2 hours at night. I was wrecked! It lasted 5 weeks.


----------



## kezz_howland

My LO is 11 weeks and sleeps 9pm to about 5am, then a quick feed and back to sleep to about 7.30am. I too and praying that he doesn't regress as I am loving my proper nights of sleep. The first 7 weeks totally killed me!!


----------



## mummyruston

My LO is 12w and wakes for feeds every 3h still


----------



## pcake

Our Lo is nearly 19 weeks and has been sleeping through since about 6 weeks... im hoping we might have skipped it!


----------



## XJessicaX

17 weeks hit and my LO went from waking once to waking three times a night. Lasted until 20 weeks.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

My lo has STTN since 7 weeks. She is 5.5months now and we've never noticed a growth spurt or sleep regression. She has always gone 12 hours between feeds at night and is super happy all day. We are very blessed :haha:
Aparently the terrible 2's will hit us hard LOL


----------



## Mooin1987

My lo used to sttn but that all changed!! :)

At the moment she wakes up from twice a night to every hour!! 

I'm knackered! Hope gets thru it soon :)


----------



## dazzle

I count myself lucky every day that my LO sttn since 10-12 weeks and still does now at 7 months. She wakes at 6am every day which is fine by me. 

I do wonder what I am going to get further down the line to make up for it!?


----------



## gingerwhinger

My first son slept through from very young and never had any sleep regression.. or terrible 2's for that matter - but now he is 7 he is a gobby little sh*t! Son number 2 has been sleeping through 95% of the time since about week8/9 and I never knew the 4 month sleep regression existed till this forum so every night I am beginning to worry if it might all kick off!


----------



## ellie27

I have not noticed 4 month sleep regression with either of my LOs

LO is 5 months now, breastfed, from 4 months onwards he has sttn - I pick him up for a dreamfeed after he has been down for around 5 hrs. Since 16wks old he has only woke up 2 times himself during the night, and I always have to wake him in the morning - my LO likes his sleep and I hope this sleep regression doesnt make an appearance!!:flower:


----------



## andella95

Not yet! She's 21 weeks!


----------



## Audraia

I don't think my little girl can get any worse sleep wise than she is now so I'm not too worried about it if it happens. lol she wakes every hour at night to eat an oz and then between 4am to 6am she's up for good...and she doesn't go to sleep til 9pm  She just doesn't sleep!


----------



## HarpersMom

We are at 3 months. I really dread getting to four.:wacko:


----------



## bluey

Thomas and Jake both very much regressed at 4 months - from waking once or twice a night to waking every hour. It was absolute hell both times for me, made easier the second time only by the knowledge that it was a predictable phase which, like all things, will eventually pass! xxx


----------



## darkangel1981

I thought i would miss it, i really did. My Lo had been sleeping 10pm till 8am from about 8 weeks. All of a sudden he started waking in the night at about 4 months and god it was bad. Every hour on a bad night.


----------



## bellstar

Hit us hard too. Sleeping through for 5 weeks solid then 3 weeks ago started waking every hour :-\ She is 4 months now x


----------



## ay2808

We escaped it but are paying for if now! She has totally forgotten how to get to sleep and has gone from only waking twice in the night in a 10-12 hour period to waking 4 times in an 8 hour period. Plus she now hates her cot so my plan of getting her in her own room this week has gone out the window!


----------

